# Ball Pythons > BP Husbandry > Advanced BP Husbandry >  Assisted Feeding Instructions

## Mitch21

Could anyone with experience with assisted feeding give detailed instructions on exactly how to open the mouth and actually perform the assist feeding? I actually don't have to assist feed any of my snakes but I was just curious about the proper technique.

----------


## firehop

Mitch..... I am in Chicago Ridge and it is pretty sure I will have at least one this season that will need assist feeding.  If you want I can let you know then you can see it first hand.  That usually works better than the whole discription thing...

----------

_Mitch21_ (06-15-2009)

----------


## pavlovk1025

firehop'll show you the visual, Ill explain it how Ive understood it. You hold the python behind the head and hold the prey by the head, and use the nose of the prey item to kind of push open the BP's mouth. This will trigger a feeding response and the rest is up to the BP.

Here is a not awesome whatsoever picture using my keyboard:
          ~c,,> * >o )=================*
           Mouse       Snake

----------

_Mitch21_ (06-15-2009),Monty44 (10-15-2017)

----------


## h00blah

mouse: <:3 )~

----------

_kat_black181_ (10-18-2013),_Mitch21_ (06-15-2009)

----------


## pavlovk1025

> mouse: <:3 )~


Oh Em Gee U r So KEWL U make C0mp00t3r MOWZE! U r0x0rz.

So mines not as good, whatevs.

----------

h00blah (07-04-2009)

----------


## Mitch21

Firehop, definitely let me know when you'll be doing that! I'd love to see it in person like you said!

Is force feeding really as easy as you make it sound? IE.Grab snake. Grab mouse. Gently work the mouse into the snake's mouth.. and voila!?

Oh and great computer mouse drawing!!  :Good Job:

----------


## kc261

I've never done it, but I've read about other people's experiences.

Based on these posts that I happened to be able to find quickly, and a few others I know I've read but can't find so quickly, I think the hardest part is the nerves involved.
http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=74840
http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showp...9&postcount=31

----------

_Mitch21_ (06-15-2009)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Firehop, definitely let me know when you'll be doing that! I'd love to see it in person like you said!
> 
> Is force feeding really as easy as you make it sound? IE.Grab snake. Grab mouse. Gently work the mouse into the snake's mouth.. and voila!?
> 
> Oh and great computer mouse drawing!!


Assisting is fairly easy if the snake cooperates and does the rest of the job if not it's no longer assisting but forcing which is not much more difficult but not something I would consider doing unless really necessary.

The difference is that with assisting you open the snake's mouth slightly and push the prey in it and let the snake do the rest, with force feeding you push the prey all the way and then massage the snake gently to make the prey go down its belly.

----------

_Mitch21_ (06-15-2009)

----------


## Mitch21

> I've never done it, but I've read about other people's experiences.
> 
> Based on these posts that I happened to be able to find quickly, and a few others I know I've read but can't find so quickly, I think the hardest part is the nerves involved.
> http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=74840
> http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showp...9&postcount=31


Actually both those threads are what prompted me to ask this question. It seemed relatively easy so I figured I'd ask and find out the proper way.

----------


## pavlovk1025

"Grab a small dead mouse (aka hopper or fuzzy) with the hemostats just behind the head. Then grab the hatchling Ball Python just behind the head with your thumb and forefinger. GENTLY use the nose/face of the rodent to open the snake's mouth. Usually once the mouse's head is in the snake's mouth, a feeding response will kick in and the snake will start to swallow the mouse once you set the snake down. I do NOT force the mouse down the snakes throat! This can cause injury to the snake, and is not advisable. It's been my experience that given time, the right conditions, and patience, Ball Pythons will eventually eat."

http://www.kingsnake.com/ballpythonguide/#FEEDING

----------

GonzoFam (04-06-2012),_Mitch21_ (06-18-2009)

----------


## mechnut450

it   simple only if the snake  willing to go along. My one I had to force feed 2-3 times and it took me forcing hte food almost upto the rodents gut  past the  snake jaws, so it was in the throat and then i had to hold her to makes sure she didn't just swing her head to remove the opbject in her mouth after that she becamea walking trash can. I may end up having to do this with my het pied ot het him back eating  he strickly  just not wanting to eat, and i won't allow him to breed until he at least 900 grams.

----------

_Mitch21_ (06-18-2009)

----------


## muddoc

> I may end up having to do this with my het pied ot het him back eating  he strickly  just not wanting to eat, and i won't allow him to breed until he at least 900 grams.


There is absolutely never a reason to assist feed an animal that has ever eaten in the past.  If the snake is losing large amounts of weight due to a fast then there is something wrong.  Also, you may want to rethink your weight requirements.  I have a Spider male that has sired about 15 clutches over the years, is 4 years old, and has never weighed more than 780 grams.

Mitch,
  In response to your post, I have seen some good explanations in here, but have seen one thing left out that we do.  We let the prey sit in a cup of water for a few seconds to get wet.  i believe this helps to lubricate the food before attempting to push it into the mouth.  The only other hint I can give, is that we generally push the mouse into the snake until the front shoulders have just disappeared into the mouth of the snake.  I have seen some people on this thread state that as soon as it gets into the mouth, it triggers a feeding response.  It simply isn't that easy in most cases.  We use the above method, as sometimes it is required to hit the throat before the feeding response kicks in.  Even doing that, I have had animals assisted for 6 feedings before they get the hang of it.

Hope that helps,

----------

Freakie_frog (06-19-2009),_jglass38_ (06-19-2009),_Mitch21_ (06-19-2009),_pavlovk1025_ (06-19-2009)

----------


## Freakie_frog

Tim speaks the truth.. I spent many a Cell phone minute having him talk me through it last year and he's 100% right.

----------

_Mitch21_ (06-19-2009)

----------


## Mitch21

Thanks all! I'm really hoping it won't come to this for one of my girls... It's been about 9 weeks now and she's lost a little over a hundred grams.

----------


## BigDave

> There is absolutely never a reason to assist feed an animal that has ever eaten in the past.  If the snake is losing large amounts of weight due to a fast then there is something wrong.  Also, you may want to rethink your weight requirements.  I have a Spider male that has sired about 15 clutches over the years, is 4 years old, and has never weighed more than 780 grams.
> 
> Mitch,
>   In response to your post, I have seen some good explanations in here, but have seen one thing left out that we do.  We let the prey sit in a cup of water for a few seconds to get wet.  i believe this helps to lubricate the food before attempting to push it into the mouth.  The only other hint I can give, is that we generally push the mouse into the snake until the front shoulders have just disappeared into the mouth of the snake.  I have seen some people on this thread state that as soon as it gets into the mouth, it triggers a feeding response.  It simply isn't that easy in most cases.  We use the above method, as sometimes it is required to hit the throat before the feeding response kicks in.  Even doing that, I have had animals assisted for 6 feedings before they get the hang of it.
> 
> Hope that helps,



Can you do this with younger ball pythons? I have a male that I got a few weeks ago and he is about 70grams, he ate for the guy that produced him, but I have had no luck in the last 4 weeks getting him to eat.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Can you do this with younger ball pythons? I have a male that I got a few weeks ago and he is about 70grams, he ate for the guy that produced him, but I have had no luck in the last 4 weeks getting him to eat.


This is a 4 years old thread what I would encourage you is to make your own thread to gain more exposure and get answer to your question.

Now can you assist a BP like your yes but it is not likely necessary if he has eaten with the breeder the issue probably lies with your husbandry which is why a new thread with details on your husbandry and see how we can help you troubleshoot your issue would be best.

----------

